# Butyric Acid tablets



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello everyone

I've been trying a new supplement for my IBSD and since it's been going well, I'm posting about it.

It is called butyric acid and you can find a lot of info online, about it's positive effects on the gut.

One example is this study :

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4027835/

Regarding my personal experience, after 5 days, I can verify :

1) Extremely better stool consistency. No more watery stuff, but solid stool every day (the kind of which, I hadn't experienced in a long time).

2) The urgency is also, much improved. I'm going out, with less worries about locating a toilet.

3) Frequency is improved but not up to a "normal" visit of once per day.

All in all I am very very happy with the results and I'll keep you informed, along with any changes (for better or worse). I plan to continue it for at least some months.

I'm having 1 capsule of 600 mg every morning, with empty stomach. I try to keep my stomach empty for about an hour, so as to improve absorption.

Best of luck everybody !!


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, im always open to something new!


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey Athan, thanks for sharing, which brand do you use ?


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello Athan ,

Thanks for sharing , will be following your thread diligently.

On a totally different subject ,just curious if you have tried a "GABA" supplement and whether you have had any luck with it in the past ?


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everyone !

I'll give a small update on my unofficial "trial" and answer the two questions above.

@Max Zorin

I have ordered this product from Amazon Europe, because I could not find any pure butyric acid tablets in my country.

https://www.biocare.co.uk/butyric-acid-complex-90-capsules

@Kenny

I have never tried GABA supplement and to tell you the truth, I didn't know what is was, until you asked. I'm looking into it. Did you try it in the past?

Now, it's been almost two weeks since I first started it and these are my impressions of butyric acid, so far :

1. The smell is awful. Don't say I didn't warn you! Before I open the bottle, I get a big breath, get a capsule, drink some water and then continue breathing. No problems after that









2. During these two weeks, I've been "breaking the rules" a lot. My IBS rules, that is. Ate some ice-cream, drank some beer, etc. I didn't do it on purpose, but I suppose it was a good crash test.

3. Concerning the supplement's effectiveness, it has improved my IBSD symptoms, by

a. More than 80% for stool consistency (solid stuff almost every time, compared to watery stuff before)

b. About 60%-70% for urgency (had some anxiety attacks while out of home, but my gut held well and I avoided toilet visits)

c. 30% for frequency (can spend a day with one morning visit to the toilet, can have some days with two morning visits and sometimes a possible third). I think the main factor for the lower score in frequency, is habit along with my brain and nervous system. I am "trained" by now, to have standard toilet visits, in order to feel safe. So my nervous system is giving orders to continue this routine, even though, there is no real emergency signal from the gut.

d. 50-70% Less gas production. My wife is happy with this.

Side notes:

(i) I want to try a better diet with this. Hold back on fatty food, eliminate milk and sugar. I have done it in the past and it went well. I think combining supplement and diet will be a big success.

(ii) There are no side effects (so far). Stomach is fine.

(iii) I don't know what happens if I stop taking the supplement (and I don't plan to find out, soon)

(iv) The bottle suggests three capsules a day. I take one. I always favor the conservative side on drug and supplement taking.

I do not consider this a miracle cure (possibly not even a cure), but I will continue it for at least 90 days and possibly more, if my symptoms remain on the low side.

I'll keep you posted on any big changes of the above numbers.

Best of luck people !!

Take care !


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Great, thank you !


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

@ Athan , thanks for keeping us posted !

I have not tried GABA supplements but its on my list of "to do for IBS".I will keep you folks posted on anything new that i try and experience any success with.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi @ Athan,

Just wondering whether you continue to see improvement with the butyric acid tablets ?


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Kenny said:


> Hi @ Athan,
> 
> Just wondering whether you continue to see improvement with the butyric acid tablets ?


Yes Kenny, everything is as I described before.

Today, I had a morning double coffee, visited the toilet once and then left home to do various outside chores.

No problems, my gut was quiet and calm.

I will continue taking it for quite some time


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you for the update !!


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Athan, I am on this https://www.amazon.fr/Optim-BUTYCAPS-tributyrine-butyrate-microencapsul%C3%A9/dp/B07Y3BDBVV for 2 weeks now, small changes in my BM habits but no real significant changes.

You are taking your supplement on an empty stomach right ? Do you think it is better than taking it with a meal ?


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Max Zorin said:


> Thanks Athan, I am on this https://www.amazon.fr/Optim-BUTYCAPS-tributyrine-butyrate-microencapsul%C3%A9/dp/B07Y3BDBVV for 2 weeks now, small changes in my BM habits but no real significant changes.
> 
> You are taking your supplement on an empty stomach right ? Do you think it is better than taking it with a meal ?


I've had improvement from the first days, so maybe it doesn't agree with you. Two weeks is quite some time.

In the past, I have tried supplements and cures that helped other people, but not me.

Yes, as I said, I take one in the morning, empty stomach. I also try not to eat anything for about an hour.

I really don't know if it's better that way. I'm just trying to give it some time for best absorption, but could be wrong there.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks !


----------



## GiGi (Sep 29, 2020)

it depends on what butyrate you take. Most dissolves in Small Intestine and cannot be helpful. Please post the name of the supplement you take if it has helped Thanks. Can you post on New thread Butyrate or supplements for IBS. thanks


----------



## mr_poopybutthole (Oct 10, 2020)

I've ordered some. Will let you know how it goes when they arrive!


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

@Athan, can you please post the link of the exact one you are trying out?


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

https://www.biocare.co.uk/butyric-acid-complex-90-capsules
I ordered it directly from here, since i am from USA and its international shipping it will take some time to arrive. Will keep you all posted. Total with shipping included was $56.69.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

rayan17 said:


> @Athan, can you please post the link of the exact one you are trying out?


Hello

The link I use for ordering, is this one:

https://www.amazon.fr/Biocare-Acide-butyrique-Capsules-v%C3%A9g%C3%A9tales/dp/B0015D3JL8

I've ordered more and when they arrive, I'll increase my daily dosage, to two per day. I'll keep you posted.

Take care and stay healthy everyone !!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have used BodyBio Sodium Butyrate pills.

They definitely made my stools looser and smellier. No positive effects noticed otherwise.

Glad to here some people have results from taking butyrate!


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

I bought the Biocare and started 1 tab yesterday. What dosage are you taking.


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

vere76 said:


> I bought the Biocare and started 1 tab yesterday. What dosage are you taking.


From the original post i can see he takes 1 capsule of 600 mg tablet in empty stomach every morning.
Please keep us updated on your progress, I ordered mine, still waiting on the delivery.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

vere76 said:


> I bought the Biocare and started 1 tab yesterday. What dosage are you taking.





rayan17 said:


> From the original post i can see he takes 1 capsule of 600 mg tablet in empty stomach every morning.
> Please keep us updated on your progress, I ordered mine, still waiting on the delivery.


rayan17, this is correct. I'm still on this dosage


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

Are you taking the Biocare? The capsules are 1815mg?


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

vere76 said:


> Are you taking the Biocare? The capsules are 1815mg?


Hello vere76

I think I have already posted the link before...

It's not a problem for me to post it again, but it may be a bit boring for people to read the same things again and again









Anyway, this is the product I bought :

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0015D3JL8

Best of luck !


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

I had my first butyric acid today. Will keep you all updated on the progress.


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

I been on 1 pill a day and have seen no improvement yet.


----------



## mr_poopybutthole (Oct 10, 2020)

any updates?


----------



## seljo (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried butyric acid tables for 2 months... same brand, 1pill a day...wit no effect


----------



## Anonymous1010 (Jul 16, 2019)

I tried this too. Stayed on it for a few months to give it a fair chance, but it didn't seem to have any effect for me. Glad it's working for some, but it just felt like throwing money away for me, since the effect was zero.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that it hasn't helped anyone else









I continue taking it and my symptoms have improved, like I said before.

This verifies my belief, that IBS-D has different origins and causes for people and that's why supplements and medication work or don't work, depending on that.


----------

